# Mouth Taping



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am a snorer. I have always breathed through my mouth when sleeping. This video is from a diet guy and talks about morning blood sugar as well.






Has anyone else heard about this?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would suffocate. I can't breathe through my nose very well. So, I won't be trying it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Many of the world's problems could be solved by the judicious use of mouth taping.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I snore with my mouth closed. Seriously.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Many of the world's problems could be solved by the judicious use of mouth taping.


And finger taping.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband was starting to be very noisy at night. He started wearing the Breathe Right nose strips and that nearly completely solved the snoring, snorting and puffing problems. Mouth breathing also caused him to overheat. The strips work great but with constant use they can cause your nose to become tender and even a bit swollen. He bought nose clips about a month ago. One clips to the inside of your nose. Very light and you get used to it very quickly. Works great as both the strips and the clip open the nose so that you get much more air. He sleeps 100% better and I no longer have the desire to smother him with my pillow,


----------

